# Applying at a Commune



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

Where can one apply when going directly to Italy, is it mandatory to apply at your family's town or can you pick any commune to apply? I have seen mixed answers on this, anyone know for sure? I am leaving for Italy in September, my grandfather was born in a small town in Chieti, Abruzzo, a conservative town as apposed to Northern Italy being more progressive.

Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

Hi, living in Abruzzo it's all 'pot luck' with comunes. I am from the uk and for example, the criteria required to obtain residency varies from place to place. I would try your local comune first, if having difficulty try your nearest largest town. There should be no need to go further than your region. The main cities in abruzzo administration are just as capable as those in the north. Times are changing.


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

Should have also said you DO have to register at your local comune as you will be living there, it is a legal requirement and I believe you need to call at your local police station with your documents. However, if you do have problems you could try further afield, give your local comune a chance, most are very helpful and friendly.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

Amblepup said:


> Should have also said you DO have to register at your local comune as you will be living there, it is a legal requirement and I believe you need to call at your local police station with your documents. However, if you do have problems you could try further afield, give your local comune a chance, most are very helpful and friendly.


Thanks Amble,

my grandfather was born in Fresagrandinaria, CH so we are in the same area. I rented a place in Vasto, on a Adriatic, which has always been my favorite area. Besides it is only 17 km from the town of Fresagrandinaria, I could not find anything closer. I have all my documents too. My concerns were if Fresagrandinaria is up with the times being such a small commune. Is it possible to call them and ask in advance or is that considered a no no? 

If all else fails I could apply in Vasto which is a tourist town I hear.

I know about applying and i have collected all my documentation and registering with the local Police and I also want to get my passport stamped with a residency allowing me to stay for one year just in case.

Thanks much fo the feedback!

Rachel


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

If your Italian is fluent well give them a call, otherwise it's best in person and a translator with something so important. You will then soon know if they can help you or not, they may suggest a bigger town, but I would say you need to start local as that is your comune. No time for struggling with the language. I don't think you need to worry if you need to go somewhere else. I once had a comune that got the residency rules wrong, so I was able to go to my consulate with my concern. The people at the comune were not being horrible or difficult, they genuinely did not know.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

Amble

Thanks again, I am covered there as well, there is a translator I have and she is versed in the law and will be carrying copies just in case they do not know what to do. I am looking forward to my trip!


Thanks again,
Rachel


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

You have it covered then,must chill and enjoy your time here.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

I am looking forward to it, once i have that passport in my hands i'll be happy.


----------



## JeannieH (Jan 17, 2013)

Amblepup said:


> Should have also said you DO have to register at your local comune as you will be living there, it is a legal requirement and I believe you need to call at your local police station with your documents. However, if you do have problems you could try further afield, give your local comune a chance, most are very helpful and friendly.


Interesting, is it necessary to register if you are just visiting for six months on a UK passport? With UK voting to leave EU, assume residency requiremnts will now change anyway. Staying in Roseo degli Abruzzi.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

JeannieH said:


> Interesting, is it necessary to register if you are just visiting for six months on a UK passport? With UK voting to leave EU, assume residency requiremnts will now change anyway. Staying in Roseo degli Abruzzi.


I am not sure what will happen if the UK departs and how the EU will react to their departure. But the vote took place today and as of this writing they are counting up the votes. I seriously do not think they have new requirements in place at this moment, should the UK vote to leave.

With that said I am not sure what the requirements are on visitations, but I am certain there are people here who do know. 

Rachel


----------



## JeannieH (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, Rachel, UK did vote to leave, so guess everything is up in the air. My Italian is not fantastic, but I guess I should try to go to the commune this morning ad ask questions. I think I can stay on my current EU UK passport for the five months I had planned, but if not so be it and I will go home within 90 days.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you plan for 5 months that's more than 3 months, so yes, you would need to register at the Anagrafe.

There are no changes today. Today, the United Kingdom remains a member of the European Union. At some point in the future, most probably within three years, that will cease to be true. But for now, no change to your EU treaty rights.


----------

